# Marijuana As Diuretic?



## mista sativa (Nov 23, 2010)

I read that marijauna works as a diuretic. Is this true and how does it work?


----------



## Bdubbs (Nov 23, 2010)

Diuretics work by taking sodium in the blood and binding it to the diuretic such as hydrochlorothiazide and furosemide(brand name Lasix) then it becomes much easier to remove in the kidneys allowing for less salt (sodium) retention and therefore less water retention. Taken as a daily dose may help reduce high blood pressure because you would have lower sodium averages in the blood stream over time. Marijuana (active ingredient THC) does not and cannot act as a diuretic in that sense. I haven't seen what you read but if you post it up here I'll take a look at it.


----------



## mista sativa (Nov 26, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medical_marijuana


----------



## Cunning Linguist (Dec 13, 2010)

All I can tell you is it definitely helps me poop. 
It just feel so relaxed after a nice smoke, it comes naturally.


----------



## jordan293 (Dec 13, 2010)

Cunning Linguist said:


> All I can tell you is it definitely helps me poop.
> It just feel so relaxed after a nice smoke, it comes naturally.


So true man, I love to take a good couple tokes wile I'm sitting on the pot about to drop a deuce haha!


----------

